# Flip top tool cart design question...



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Recent flare ups of old back injuries have got me thinking, a LOT about alternatives to my tool stacking system for my benchtop tools, and I have been giving the flip top stand that I see so many using some serious thought. However I have a problem…

My 2 most difficult to pick up and move tools are the lunchbox planer, which I frequently see on those flip top stands, and the bench top jointer, which I have never seen on one of those stands…

So minimize my impact on floor space, while maximizing the benefit of not having to lift a tool into place, I am considering 2 of these stands. One fitted with my Ryobi planer, and Sunhill jointer. The second will house my Ridgid sander, and SCMS. (HF 12" cheapie).

Does anyone here have a similar setup, particularly, does anyone have a bench top jointer mounted up on one of these things? If so, what were the gotchas you had to pay attention to? I am concerned that the beds will hit when rotating, but I am not sure…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand the question. As long as you measure and build in enough clearance, why would the beds hit?


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Not sure if this helps, but you could consider making the one for the jointer fairly wide, so that instead of the jointer spinning around an axis perpendicular to the beds, it spins on one parallel to them. The benchtop jointer shouldn't be *too* large to make that unwieldy. Then, if you can't find a single machine of comparable length to go on the flipside, you could maybe use 2 smaller ones - maybe the sander and a grinder or something?


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

charlie - yeah, but you're then left with either an unnecessarily large frame, or maybe the beds sticking out for your shins to hit when the jointer is flipped underneath.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I am not sure that I know what you are talking about, but SU is my usual solution to figure out if things will fit. You do have to make a power tool with the dimensions of your actual tool with all its knobs an things. That may be overkill for your needs, but while you are recovering maybe some computer design time might be a good outlet. You have a picture for us, or a link?

Jim


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking of the beds parallel to the axis, like you said, Aaron.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I will add this in case you have any question about a disparity in weight between the tools on either side:

I made mine to be just a work surface on one side, with my miter saw on the other. I was worried that the lack of weight balance between the two sides might make flipping it difficult, but it spins very easily.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

How about a double decker rather than one that flips over?


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

*CessnaPilotBarry *makes a good point about jointer/planer on the same cart (unless they're side by side!)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

JJohnston, the double decker idea is interesting, however the idea here is to reduce stress on the back from bending, stooping, or lifting.

The flip top seemed the easiest way to avoid stress on the back…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Some off the wall thoughts…........isn't that what most of my thoughts are…...................(-:

Place the tools on a wall shelf, attached to boards of the same dimensions for each, with the shelf maybe having a laminate surface. You make one or two carts, with the top the same height as the wall shelf, probably with adjustable height top, or adjustable legs, again with a laminate top. You could then easily move the tools on or off the shelf onto the cart, and then fix them to the cart top with either clamps, or standardized holes with threaded inserts, or whatever. You could even put UHMW tape on the bottom of the tool mounting boards.

Hmmmmmmm…I might consider some variation on that theme for me.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The problem there is lack of horizontal space. Got enough vertical to do that… But that leaves me with lifting…


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah i'd say you're pretty prime for some flippy carts! and the jointer doesn't appear TOO long (similar to my small delta).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Barry: If I squared all my stock *that* diligently, what would I put the blame on when my project doesn't turn out perfectly?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmm. There's a decent idea…

That would get the tools straight up, but what about over? Say for example, I want to keep my existing stacking system, but use some sort of ceiling mounted winch. How could I get the tool from dangling in the air, to resting on the shelf brackets?

I know this should be obvious. Stupid meds have my head awfully muddy…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

If you set the tools on a wider shelf, and then lined them up with a side facing the wall, how much room would they take?

Another thought same situation with two of the tools one level higher with two carts of different heights. The jointer and the planer on the lower shelf, the grinder and the sander on the higher shelf. You could even use the same cart with a removable height extension on it, i.e. like a table that fits on top of the cart. Could be fairly light construction since only a sander or the grinder would be placed on it. If you have another small section of wall somewhere, you could install more tools in the same way.


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

I have to agree with Jim's first idea, that would be what I would do, and it looks like you have room there to do it. 
All on one shelf, maybe two and just slide over to a cart or two the same height as the shelf.

If I were completely handicapped, and unable to lift, I would have two i beams oe on either side of shop with a trolley wheels on each end, and another beam from one side to the other, like a gantry. mounted near the ceiling with trolley(s) and electric winches.
You could mount any tool on a sled, and be able to pick it up and place it anywhere in the shop, all by using an electric winch.
Alot of talk about this stuff on garage Journal, great site:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15566&showall=1
Trolleys like these:









Hoist like this:


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

Actually you might try something like this, alot cheaper, this would allow you to move tools on and off of the shelves if set up correctly.
Not sure what the weight rating of the track would be maybe figure out a way to double it up share the load.
Just remembered seeing this a while ago, my other love is Jeeps.
Track like this holds 450lb doors.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BATTALION-Box-Track-4PE53
I guess two of these would hold 450lb door as well:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BATTALION-Door-Track-Hanger-4PE62?BaseItem=4PE53










DETAILS HERE:
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/hardtop-lift-twist-995044/


----------

